# Basement Dig Out



## bartski (Oct 2, 2010)

Does anyone know of of how much would cost to redo crawlspace into a full basement approx 1000 sq/ft?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

No.

But it ain't cheap, I can guarantee that.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Do you have a way to get the dirt out and place for a truck to be loaded?


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

bartski said:


> Does anyone know of of how much would cost to redo crawlspace into a full basement approx 1000 sq/ft?


this question and some of your website photos don't line up. wouldn't we agree that someone viewing your website will assume you built everything shown ? did you really build the mansion under the "new construction" heading ? if you did, can't you relate the process and cost of building that foundation to the question you posted? 


the broader question now is, is it ok to use photos of work you did not do on ones website?


----------



## bartski (Oct 2, 2010)

I plan to open the first floor for the future staircase and do this partially I also found some tiny windows around the house


----------



## bartski (Oct 2, 2010)

I used to build new houses years ago cause of lack of work lately I'm being pushed to do this kind of work We mostly do kitchen bathrooms and unfinished basements I'm simply wondering how much much other contractors paid for similar project before I call and ask subs


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Get an Architect first, come up with a plan and hire someone who knows what they doing :thumbsup:

If you built homes and additions, you wouldn't be here asking "How much" would be the last thing on your mind.


----------



## bartski (Oct 2, 2010)

I thought we come here to help each other not to focus on judging each other I obviously need an architect and bunch of other stuff to get start it I received a lead from the ad the customer named his budget and I'm trying to see if its even worth to work on it ...maybe I just don't understand the rules here and I should learn what to post first 
Anyway I appreciate your straight comments


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Thank you for posting on ContractorTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this thread, "Pricing, Estimating and Success": http://www.contractortalk.com/f16/pr...uccess-122452/

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries.

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

